# Is this overkill on the handlebars?



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

I cannot bring myself to spend another 200-300 bucks on a new GPS. I used this hiking and love it, but it looks kind of big on the handle bars. What do you think?


----------



## lanpope (Jan 6, 2004)

Yes.

Overkill.

LP


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I used a 76CSx on the bars for ~2 seasons. Big PITA. I bought an Edge for this season.

You can use it, but I'm gonna suspect you'll want something smaller after awhile.


----------



## ccfoodog (Feb 10, 2010)

Yep, overkill!










:-D


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

Nah, it's OK.

I went the other way, from a Vista to the 60CSx just to get the bigger screen. It's nice for all sorts of reasons. I've been doing this for two years and very happy with it. 

I tie the lanyard around the bar for second safety. On occasions, my GPS does a bungee jump but stays fine.


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

oh, nice I am not the only one! The more I look at it, the more I think it is too big. But I don't know.


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

Besides having a smaller screen, the Edge has many other problems. It doesn't have all the same function or capability in terms of screens or programmable fields.

It has a limited life Li battery that cannot be swapped on the trail. I really like the ability to change batteries on long rides, so using AAs is nice. I see tracks of many with the Edge that end 2/3 of the way on long trips, messing up all their data and ride stats. 

The 60CSx screen is one of best Garmin ever made. It works great in sunlight. The Oregon was a disaster for sunlight viewing. The Dakota got better but is still not nearly as good as the 60CSx. 

I can understand how the 76CSx is getting too big, but the 60CSx isn't that bad. Other than the screen, most of the length is the protruding antenae. 

The only reason I'd go to something else is to get HR and cadence function. My Polar just doesn't work right and I'd like to get my data more integrated. I'm still waiting for a better unit than the 60CSx, however.


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

imho not overkill. i had that cateye, i used to remove it when i biked to work, then didn't replace it tightly and it popped off somewhere. get a carrying case for the garmin then you're set for some trail running. i use the delorme pn-40 on my mtb and have a garmin foreunner on my wrist for hr:thumbsup:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

BigLarry said:


> Nah, it's OK.
> 
> I went the other way, from a Vista to the 60CSx just to get the bigger screen. It's nice for all sorts of reasons. I've been doing this for two years and very happy with it.
> 
> I tie the lanyard around the bar for second safety. On occasions, my GPS does a bungee jump but stays fine.


Well, I just don't like stuff protruding so much off the bars. I even finagled a mount for my 76 for my stem.










I do like recording HR on my rides. But with the Edge, I really only leave the cyclocomputer screen up. I rarely use the map screen. The whole start/stop button thing is a pain, and I like setting up tracks with the 76 better when I need to map something. But for just riding, the Edge works better for me.


----------



## adrianmoisey (Jan 3, 2008)

I also have a 60CSx on my bike. Looks kinda cool IMHO.
I also tie the lanyard around something as a backup.
Has anyone taken a fall with the 60CSx?
Having it on my makes me a little cautious...


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah I plan on looping the lanyard around the handle bars incase of a fall or if it came off the mount. I am happy that other people use it and like it as much as I do. thanks!

Mike


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

adrianmoisey said:


> I also have a 60CSx on my bike. Looks kinda cool IMHO.
> I also tie the lanyard around something as a backup.
> Has anyone taken a fall with the 60CSx?
> Having it on my makes me a little cautious...


Using the standard weakly-attached Garmin mount, I've taken dozens of falls with the 60CSx on the handlebars (two last weekend), some fairly violent. On maybe only 1/4 of the falls, the GPS will 'bungee jump", caught by the lanyard. I am just as happy to have it loose connected as I'm less likely to have it jam my knee, face, or whatever other body part happens to be heading for the bar. I once broke the plastic slide-on carrier piece, but I had spares from bike mounts on my other bikes.

I've had no damage to the GPS on the bars in two years of harsh riding. Oddly, the worst damage to my 60CSx was the very first week I got it, when I tried to protect it by putting it into my Camelback. I did a big endo 20 feet down a very steep hill and landed on my back. I cracked several buttons off the unit (and $800 damage to my Heckler). I sent it back to Garmin telling them honestly what happened and admitted it was my fault. Garmin fixed it free anyway, and gave me a free cloth case for the 60CSx (for the next fall), AND a free MapSource Topo CD. What a company!


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

NateHawk said:


> ...I do like recording HR on my rides. But with the Edge, I really only leave the cyclocomputer screen up. I rarely use the map screen. The whole start/stop button thing is a pain, and I like setting up tracks with the 76 better when I need to map something. But for just riding, the Edge works better for me.


The start/stop thing would drive me nuts. I had a bike computer like that once. I'd always forget and never get it right.

I usually leave my GPS on the odometer screen with three big number fields, programmed to show MPH, Altitude, and Distance to my next waypoint on my route, to make sure I'm going the right way and give me a nice motivating count down to each waypoint as I ride.

I flip to the compass screen sometimes if I'm really not sure I'm going the right way. It shows if I'm going generally towards my next waypoint.

In some complex bike parks with zillions of turns every 100 yards (like Fort Ord near Monterey, CA), there's too waypoints for a route and the direction to turn isn't obvious. I need to just follow a previous track from someone who knows the park well. In that case I am happy to have a large screen with a map page to guide me along.


----------



## wi_bigfoot (Mar 13, 2010)

NateHawk said:


> Well, I just don't like stuff protruding so much off the bars. I even finagled a mount for my 76 for my stem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you attach it to the stem? I have one that I have the RAM mount from my boat and then I was going to get the handle bar mount but that starts to get really bulky and when the GPS isn't on the bike you still have this big assembly there.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

wi_bigfoot said:


> How did you attach it to the stem? I have one that I have the RAM mount from my boat and then I was going to get the handle bar mount but that starts to get really bulky and when the GPS isn't on the bike you still have this big assembly there.


I cut up a Garmin mount, then sanded it down with sandpaper wrapped around an extra seatpost to get it to roughly match the curvature of the stem. Looks something like this:










the arc you see on the sides is for h-bar mounting. I had to drill the holes for the zip ties.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

BigLarry said:


> The start/stop thing would drive me nuts. I had a bike computer like that once. I'd always forget and never get it right.
> 
> I usually leave my GPS on the odometer screen with three big number fields, programmed to show MPH, Altitude, and Distance to my next waypoint on my route, to make sure I'm going the right way and give me a nice motivating count down to each waypoint as I ride.
> 
> ...


Yeah. Ideally, I'd like something about the size of the Edge with a slightly larger screen without the start/stop and lap buttons. I do like the thinness using the lithium battery pack. I don't mind the non-replaceable battery too much. I've got a hand crank/solar radio with a USB output (for charging cell phones) that I can use to charge this thing on a long trip.

An e-trex is pretty close. A better mount, lithium battery, and soldering mod and it'd be almost just right. The other thing about the buttons on the Edge is that I have a tendency to bump them on techy spots or when I crash. I'm glad to have learned of the lockout function here, but that makes it an extra 2 steps to switch between the map & computer screens (to turn off the lockout, and then turn it back on).

Mostly the reason I like the Edge right now is its size, however.


----------



## luap (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't find it overkill - nice to see I'm not the only one with big stuff.
As long as it holds well - I had many falls with mine - never a dent (yet)


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

It is for function. I have found that the 705 with maps is good enough for my route finding when I used to used the 60CSx. I need heart rate, so sometimes I used both. I still use the 60CSx for mapping trails that we build, since the helix antenna gain is the best there is, bar none. Who cares what it looks like if it works and does what you need? This ain't no fashion contest!


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

It's not a fashion contest? HAHA. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## CMH22 (May 28, 2008)

*Mount*

I have a Garmin Oregon and need a mount. I bought the Ram mount which works great on my motorcycle but the attachment for the bicycle handlebars is JUNK. Weak construction and the thing wobbles so much you can't read it. Any sugesstions?


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

CMH22 said:


> I have a Garmin Oregon and need a mount. I bought the Ram mount which works great on my motorcycle but the attachment for the bicycle handlebars is JUNK. Weak construction and the thing wobbles so much you can't read it. Any sugesstions?


I wouldn't buy the Ram mount. Too dangerous with the pole sticking up. A couple years ago a guy in NorCal forum had a Ram mount go through his face, incuring some brain injury according to rumors. Not a pretty story of him being air lifted unconcious off the trail with blood gurgling and all. He never returned to MTBR so we don't know the true end of the story.

The standard Garmin mounts work fine for me, although some people oddly avoid them as they seem flimsy. But that's not altogether a bad thing. I figure better for it to come loose than have it stop my knee, face, or whatever. My Garmin handlebar mount "breaks away" a few times a year. It can usually just be clipped back on. Only broke the mount once in 4 years. Wish I could say the same for the rest of my bike. I use the lanyard to secure my 60CSx so it just does a bungee jump without harm or getting lost on those occasions.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

BigLarry said:


> I wouldn't buy the Ram mount. Too dangerous with the pole sticking up. A couple years ago a guy in NorCal forum had a Ram mount go through his face, incuring some brain injury according to rumors. Not a pretty story of him being air lifted unconcious off the trail with blood gurgling and all. He never returned to MTBR so we don't know the true end of the story.
> 
> The standard Garmin mounts work fine for me, although some people oddly avoid them as they seem flimsy. But that's not altogether a bad thing. I figure better for it to come loose than have it stop my knee, face, or whatever. My Garmin handlebar mount "breaks away" a few times a year. It can usually just be clipped back on. Only broke the mount once in 4 years. Wish I could say the same for the rest of my bike. I use the lanyard to secure my 60CSx so it just does a bungee jump without harm or getting lost on those occasions.


+1

I remember reading that thread. It needs to be stickied somewhere, IMO.

I haven't had any problems with any of the Garmin mounts.

I think the problems people have with the Edge mounts is from them being a bit too ham-fisted and pushing that little tab FAR harder than it needs to release the GPS.

That metal ball on the RAM mounts is just asking for trouble, as that dude on the NorCal board unfortunately found out the hard way.


----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

CMH22 said:


> I have a Garmin Oregon and need a mount. I bought the Ram mount which works great on my motorcycle but the attachment for the bicycle handlebars is JUNK. Weak construction and the thing wobbles so much you can't read it. Any sugesstions?


If the Oregon uses the same mount as my Colorado (I think it does) I'll say the only time I have an issue is decending really rough stuff, where it might walk a little around the bars. Other than that, if you get the zip ties good & tight, it's pretty solid.


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

JCullen said:


> If the Oregon uses the same mount as my Colorado (I think it does) I'll say the only time I have an issue is decending really rough stuff, where it might walk a little around the bars. Other than that, if you get the zip ties good & tight, it's pretty solid.


Oh, I now get that the new Oregon, Colorado, and maybe the Edge, use tie wraps to secure the mount.

My older Vista and 60CSx mounts are regular screw mounts that hold very nicely. The GPS has a separate mount and it slips on with a clip that can release under high pressure, such as my knee trying to go through it.

I first saw tie wraps used because they can allow an alternative 90 degree geometry for the stem. But I've never been able to get them tight even on my smaller HRMs. Maybe that's the problem people are having with the new Garmin mounts.


----------



## CMH22 (May 28, 2008)

Boy. That was a great point. I never thought of that. I use a RAM on my motorcycle as well. I might have to re think that. Thanks again.. Bummer for the MIA member.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

BigLarry said:


> Oh, I now get that the new Oregon, Colorado, and maybe the Edge, use tie wraps to secure the mount.
> 
> My older Vista and 60CSx mounts are regular screw mounts that hold very nicely. The GPS has a separate mount and it slips on with a clip that can release under high pressure, such as my knee trying to go through it.
> 
> I first saw tie wraps used because they can allow an alternative 90 degree geometry for the stem. But I've never been able to get them tight even on my smaller HRMs. Maybe that's the problem people are having with the new Garmin mounts.


My Edge rotates around the bars a little. It's not a big deal, really. It only moves when I hit it with a knee or when I crash.


----------



## Dale1K (Aug 28, 2006)

Not too big IMO. I have a 60C on my handlebar and I love it. I use it for geocaching too. Just pop it off and home in on the cache. I'm all for maximizing the usage of my equipment.


----------



## BitterOso (May 6, 2010)

I had a garmin 60CS on my handlebars...until I wrecked and broke off the mount.


----------



## adrianmoisey (Jan 3, 2008)

Hows this mount: http://gpstracklog.com/2010/05/a-new-type-of-gps-mount.html


----------



## jbl_91762 (Nov 1, 2009)

NateHawk said:


> I cut up a Garmin mount, then sanded it down with sandpaper wrapped around an extra seatpost to get it to roughly match the curvature of the stem. Looks something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Idea gonna do that too :thumbsup:


----------



## mason53 (Jun 21, 2010)

man your front end must weight 1/2 of the bike


----------

